# New guy needing help



## zachargi (Oct 14, 2014)

Hello, I am 25 about 165 5'6 been on my third cycle and for the first time having problems with gyno. Ive ordered some from levram but just waiting for them to ship out how long do i have before im screwed? I dont want to have women tits lol


----------



## zionoir626 (Oct 15, 2014)

You didn't take proper Ai's......??  Should always plan for this and have stuff on hand!


----------



## jas101 (Oct 15, 2014)

Welcome to the community Zachari! Repost your question along with other compounds your taking in Anabolic forum and you'll get more responses.


----------



## brazey (Oct 15, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## h-as.pharma (Oct 15, 2014)

Welcome to IMF!


----------



## heavylifting1 (Oct 15, 2014)

Welcome to the forum take a look around.


----------



## aminoman74 (Oct 15, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## nicktemplar001 (Oct 16, 2014)

Once u start novaldex or tamoxifen it should deal with the matter dude. .....don't worry.


----------



## SUPAFREAK76 (Oct 17, 2014)

Welcome bro


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 20, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

